# Audi TT or TTS STronic overrun pops and crackles?



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi,

Am seriously tempted with the current discounts and nearly cars available. Though one thing I've been wanting with my next car is one which pops on upshift (tick), and also crackles and pops & bangs on overrun. Preferably with a stock or manufacturer approved switchable sports exhaust.

I've test driven a TT mk3 S-tronic and did not notice it had and pops on overrun.
My question is, does the TT have this ability and I just missed it, or otherwise does the TTS have this?

Short of going to a the new RS3 is there anything else (cheaper) in the Audi family which does?

Otherwise I'm pretty much left with an F-Type or a Mini Cooper S (+JCW Pro Exhaust)...
Or perhaps 3rd party exhaust... :?:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

It does a bit, but its pretty quiet compared to the RS3, its more of a burbling crackle, doesn't seem to ever really pop and bang. The upshift 'farts' are pretty loud on full throttle though.

Can hear it here: 




Of course a vid doesn't do it justice, but the RS3 sounds great in videos. So, it probably sounds better in real life too.

I guess ABT might be able to adjust the ECU to get what you're after, it might even already be part of their upgrade tune (not sure).

Other option is to wait for the TT RS mk3, it'll probably sound like the RS3.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

RS3 has a lot more sound..but with 367cv!!
So the TT is out of games..TTs is also similar but of course the TTrs will be devastating!
I can tell that my TT with mtm has a great sound but only when shift over 3500rpm..but at the same revs, the TTs' exhaust is louder..
The fact is, turbo engines, don't change more its sound like a naturally aspirated engines, even with an empty exhaust!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

The TTS will burble when downshifting, at least mine does. The exhaust is pretty disappointing for a 'sports' car, but then as with the softened accelerator I feel this car isn't really aimed at sports car enthusiasts.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

You want snap, crackle and pop, new Focus RS, plus I expect as a driving experience it will p*ss all over any TTS.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The TT is a standard car so we hav to respect the db limit..but we can't complain about it for a turbo engine!
I didn't see the new Focus but the previous was very slow with a 2.5L engine..I hope this is faster, fit I don't think better than a TTs


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

But the Focus RS isn't as nice of a car overall, even if it is a bit faster or rewarding as the TTS. The interior and exterior of the FRS isn't all that different from the bottom of the range Focus, on top of that the FRS attracts the wrong kind of attention, and on top of that you have to wait ages to get a Focus RS.

Its not going to decimate the TTS, and the TTS is faster off the line (and quite a bit lighter). The focus may well be a little faster round the nurburgring with pro racers at the wheel, but as if it matters that much?

This all comes down to Audi reserving the snaps and crackles for the TT RS, or no one would really care. I don't think theres any huge reason the TTS couldn't pop and crackle in dynamic, and been a bit louder. I mean thats what dynamic mode is for, and its a TTS, you should expect it to be the sporty version with a louder exhaust.

Its the same thing with the sat-nav, technology has got to the point where theres no huge reason it couldn't have been free, or relatively cheap. But its like they see the opportunity to take advantage of people who need it, by charging 2000% what its worth (whether thats how it happens or not, I don't know, but thats how it looks).


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

So I came back from a 3 week holiday and drove the car in Dynamic expecting the farty noises during acceleration but only really get them in Sport. I thought it happened in Dynamic as well, or do I just have a bad memory?!! Merry Christmas!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Only when set dynamic or individual with dynamic exhaust..but you need at least 3500 rpm


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Only really pops in Sport at the moment. Doesn't pop in Dynamic. Thought it used to.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Have you considered the Mercedes amg A45.A fairer comparison than the RS (Audi) as the engine size is the same.






Edit:

The 2015 FL sounds even better.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Never buy a Ford Focus....

It is without a doubt the biggest car thief magnet you can buy.

I hear they burn well too, all that plastic you know.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

.......and used McDonut wrappers littering the car...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

leopard said:


> Have you considered the Mercedes amg A45.A fairer comparison than the RS (Audi) as the engine size is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit lardy at 1555KG. 170kg more than TTS


----------

